# On-Road racing @ Orangeburg ,S.C.



## Ed Pasoquen (Jul 18, 2002)

*We will be racing on-road at Orangeburg Honda in S.C. exit 54 from I-26 on Oct 7th. Classes are SCT, noivce, 1/10th elect touring , 1/10th nitro touring , and if enough show VTA class*


----------

